# Öffenlicher Bereich > Expat Forum / Auswanderer >  10 Jahresvisum für Ausländer über 50 Jahre

## wein4tler

*Thailand will in Kürze ein 10-Jahres Visum für Ausländer über 50 Jahre einführen*
Thailand-Tipp
17. Juni 2017 von Pedder

Bangkok. Nicht zum ersten Mal will die Regierung für Ausländer im Alter über 50 Jahre ein 10-jähriges mehrfaches Einreise Visum einführen. Das erste Mal wurde dieser Vorschlag im November 2016 gemacht, um Thailand als medizinischen und Wellness Ort zu fördern. Laut *Thai Visa* wurde diese Woche das 10-Jahres Visum formell von Premierminister Prayuth genehmigt.

Das neue *Non OX Visum* kann jeder beantragen der über 50 Jahre alt ist, die erforderlichen Voraussetzungen erfüllt und aus einem der 
aufgeführten 14 Länder stammt:

Japan,
Australien,
Dänemark,
Finnland,
Frankreich,
Deutschland,
Italien,
Niederlande,
Norwegen,
Schweiz,
Schweden,
Großbritannien und Nordirland,
Kanada
und den Vereinigten Staaten von Amerika.

Die Antragsteller müssen mindestens 3 Millionen Baht auf einem thailändischen Bankkonto deponiert haben, oder eine Kombination von 1,8 Millionen Baht auf einem Bankkonto und ein Einkommen von wenigstens 1,2 Millionen Baht nachweisen können.

Die 3 Millionen Baht müssen in der Bank nach der Einzahlung für einen Zeitraum von mindestens einem Jahr aufbewahrt werden. Allerdings können sie unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen auf 1,5 Millionen Baht reduziert werden.

Für alle Bewerber sind zusätzlich noch weitere kriminelle Hintergrundkontrollen erforderlich.

Gleichzeitig muss der Antragsteller für die Dauer des Visums eine gültige Krankenversicherung von einer thailändischen Versicherungsgesellschaft nachweisen können.

Ausländern ist es nach wie vor nicht erlaubt, während ihres Aufenthalts in Thailand zu arbeiten. Die obligatorische 90 Tage Meldung bleibt ebenfalls bestehen und ist weiterhin erforderlich.

Das 10-Jahres Visum soll 10.000 Baht kosten und ist zunächst für fünf Jahre gültig, bevor es für weitere fünf Jahre verlängert wird.

Das neue Non OX Visum wird ab dem 11 August verfügbar sein und soll in wenigen Tagen offiziell angekündigt werden.

Hier noch einmal die Daten in einer Zusammenfassung:

Mindestalter 50 Jahre,
Nur für 14 Nationalitäten verfügbar,
Bankkonto mit mindestens 3 Millionen Baht,
oder eine Kombination aus 1,8 Millionen Baht und einem Jahreseinkommen von nicht weniger als 1,2 Millionen Baht
Die 3 Millionen müssen mindestens für ein Jahr auf dem Bankkonto festliegen,
unter bestimmten Bedingungen kann die Summe auf 1,5 Millionen Baht reduziert werden.
Der kriminelle Hintergrund des Ausländers wird überprüft,
Der Antragsteller muss für die Dauer des Visums eine Krankenversicherung bei einer thailändischen Versicherungsgesellschaft nachweisen. Ambulante Deckung mindestens 40.000 Baht, stationäre Behandlung mindestens 100.000 Baht.
Das Visum ist keine Arbeitserlaubnis,
Gebühr 10.000 Baht für die ersten fünf Jahre, kann dann um weitere fünf Jahre verlängert werden.
Weiterhin alle 90 Tage Meldepflicht bei der Einwanderungsbehörde.
Laut Thai Visa soll die offizielle Bekanntmachung in wenigen Tagen erfolgen



Quelle: Thai Visa

----------


## wein4tler

Österreich ist nicht dabei aufgeführt. Woran das liegen mag? Wahrscheinlich sind wir Österreicher nicht so reich.

----------


## pit

Ein Jahreseinkommen von 1,2 Mio Baht ist doch für einen deutschen Durchschnittsrentner ein Klaks. Da sind ja nur lediglich 99%, die das nicht erfüllen können. In Österreich vielleicht nur 97%.

 ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Österreich ist nicht dabei aufgeführt. Woran das liegen mag? Wahrscheinlich sind wir Österreicher nicht so reich.


...wird eh ein Flop werden, Weinler
so wie die damals eingeführte VIP Card , glaube das war noch unter Taksin

----------


## wein4tler

Willi, da magst Du recht haben. Für mich brauche ich nicht einmal das Jahresvisum, denn es genügen mir die 5 Monate die ich im Land verbringen.

----------


## Siamfan

In Rechtsstaaten gibt es eine Rechtssicherheit.
TH ist trotz Reform immer noch kein Rechtsstaat.

Ich werde NIE 3mio TB (Erbe meiner Kinder!) auf ein Konto legen, und das war es dann! ::

----------


## Siamfan

Jetzt gibt es mehr Nachsicht fuer Expats und Langzeiturlauber
https://der-farang.com/de/pages/immi...der-auslaender

----------

